# yet another pcmcia question -this one might be easy.

## beakmyn

Ok I've read through all the posts I could find on getting a PCMCIA NIC working. It seems there's something I'm missing and perhaps someone can help.

The laptop is a DEC Hinote VP575, 166Mhz

NIC: Megahertz CCEM3336, (it's in the supported list for pcmcia-cs docs)

First let me tell you what does work:

During initial install to get my NIC working I had to

```

modprobe pcmcia_core

modprobe i82092

modprobe cardmgr -f

```

then I plugged in my card and everything worked.

So, I got through the install and then got to the point where I was actually booting Gentoo and that's when I had problems. Here's where I am now.

Re-compiled my kernel  without  PCMCIA support, I've modified my modules.autoload to 

```

i82092

ds

```

I've emerged pcmcia-cs, did the rc-updates, followed the noob pcmcia install doc and rebooted

Linux boots up and when it tries to set up the NIC I get 

```
 

Loading i82092

Failed to load i82092

```

It's a no-go, so I login as root and try this

```

modprobe pcmcia_core

modprobe i82092

modprobe: Can't locate module i82092

```

It appears I've somehow removed i82092, how do I get it back? I tried emerge i82092 didn't work. I assume that once this module is found everything will be fine it will get loaded by modules.autoload and pcmcia-cs will take care of the rest. One last thing which may be helpful, when I had previously tried compiling the kernel with pcmcia support and i82092 I got the same problem.[/code]

----------

## g0dzuki

I think pcmcia-cs has the i82092 module... have you tried to re-emerge that?

----------

## beakmyn

Yes I did. I thought that would fix it but it didn't. The part that bothers me is when I modprobe i82092 I get 'Can't locate module i82092'

----------

## bsolar

 *g0dzuki wrote:*   

> I think pcmcia-cs has the i82092 module... have you tried to re-emerge that?

 

Alternatively you can check your kernel configuration and enable the support for it, then build the module (just to let you know, emerging pcmcia-cs is better IMHO)

----------

## beakmyn

I tried building the kernel with pcmcia/cardbus/i82092 support, and I still got the module error.  :Question:  now is how to I compile, emerge, ?? and get linux to locate the module?

----------

## beakmyn

Ok I'm in a little better condition after doing some things.

Here is the message I'm getting now at boot up:

```

watching 2 sockets

starting: version 3.2.1

socket 1: Megahertz cc/xjem3336 Ethernet/modem

executing: 'modprobe smc91c92_cs'

+ modprobe: can't locate module smc91c92_cs

modprobe exited with status 255

module /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.o not available

executing: 'modprobe serial_cs'

+ modprobe: can't locate module serial_cs

modprobe exited with a status of 255

module /lib/modultes/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/pcmcia/serial_cs.o not available

get dev info on socket 1 failed: resouce temporarily unavailable

.

.

Bringing up eth0

Failed to bring up eth0

Error: Problem starting need services.

          "netmount" was not started

```

What steps should I go through to make sure smc91c92_cs will get located?

----------

## Amoeba

have you been using multiple kernels.  make sure you 

```

cd /usr/src

ln -sf currentkerneldir/ linux

```

then try emerging pcmcia again.  Then they should get installed in the correct places for the kernel to find.

----------

## beakmyn

multiple kernels? Technically no but I have recompiled my kernel and copied over the old about 6 times now. I'll try your suggestion, as I'm recompiling my kernel again.

----------

## moosesocks

remember to run env-update after each recompile

----------

## g0dzuki

A few tips: 

1. When you copy your new kernel over make sure you have /boot mounted... if you followed the gentoo install it doesn't by default.

2. When you emerge pcmcia-cs spicify the latest version. i.e. pcmcia-cs.3.2.4.ebuild (might have to unmask it). I had a problem with the one of the versions loading my orinoco modules. 

Maybe those will get you another step further.

~ g0dzuki

----------

## beakmyn

I found this while googling

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > I am not a member of the linux kernel-hackers community, so if this is the
> 
> > wrong address for this message, please excuse my ignorance.
> ...

 

How do install/get/verify if this patch is installed?

I've tried every method of recompiling the kernel with network, without network, with pcmcia, without pcmcia, with acpi, without acpi. I just can't get the   :Evil or Very Mad:  eth0 to come up. I can get it to recognize the card correctly but everytime 'bring up eth0' failed. If someone could explain how the install cd-rom's kernel is setup, etc. maybe it would help as in the original post with the install cd all i have to do is load pcmcia_core,i82092,and ds then the start the cardmgr -f and my card works everytime. But I don't know to reproduce this with the real kernel. Any gurus know what's missing?

----------

## exerciseLogic

i am also a somewhat new at this but am having a similar problem. when i boot from the CD, i am able to use the network card fine (xirc2ps_cs), but i just can't get it working on its own - netmount won't start. i hope there is a resolution to this problem. i just purchased an orinoco gold wireless card as well, but unfortunately the wavelan2_cs driver isn't included in the package. i know this isn't really the fault of anyone here, but it would be nice.

----------

## Japheth

Ok, I'm definitely no expert but I have installed Gentoo on my latop about 4 times and getting PCMCIA working is always fun.  Last time I did it I had a problem much like yours.  In my case it was that the kernel had somehow turned the PCMCIA support on again automatically!

If you go through the PCMCIA NICs for n00bs again and make sure you follow all the steps, including double checking your kernel, it might work.  That worked for me anyway   :Smile: 

If that doesn't work I'm bowing out and leaving it to experts   :Wink: 

----------

